# Cwmtawe School, Pontardawe, South Wales, June 2011



## T4toria (Jan 11, 2012)

The school is located in Pontardawe. Cwmtawe School moved to new premises in 1996 after which the building was occupied by a Welsh language school. When we visited there were kids on site running wild and the place had been impressively trashed. The latest I hear is that its being readied for redevelopment, but no signs as yet.


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jan 11, 2012)

ohhhhh i want to do this one!! must get round to it..good work


----------



## Priority 7 (Jan 11, 2012)

Nice looks interesting...if you think this is trashed you should see Woolwich co-op lol


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jan 11, 2012)

Priority 7 said:


> Nice looks interesting...if you think this is trashed you should see Woolwich co-op lol



very true!


----------



## Faing (Jan 11, 2012)

jan is not god, Clapton is God. nice explore


----------



## Pincheck (Jan 11, 2012)

still looks nice


----------



## tank2020 (Jan 11, 2012)

What a smart looking building, I hope its not gonna be demolished. Thanks


----------



## TeeJF (Jan 12, 2012)

Ninja Kitten said:


> ohhhhh i want to do this one!! must get round to it..good work



See you there! Doesn't it look inviting!!!


----------

